
The next billion programmers (won’t use Git) - deepakkarki
https://medium.com/@gerstenzang/the-next-billion-programmers-wont-use-git-5e8b0ea57886
======
HelloNurse
So, if Git isn't very user friendly for revision control tasks, the "solution"
is relying on an additional service like GitHub, but more complex, for
unrelated purposes like reading user profiles and searching for existing code?

How can the "network effect", or "using visuals", or any amount of readily
accessible source code help me repair a merge conflict? Difficult tasks don't
become easier by adding means to do something else.

